# How far do Dwarf crossbows shoot? And are they better than Handguns?



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Edit*

Ignore the range question. Vaz and Squeek have already done the honours there

I'm just interested in what people think on which is better, whether to mix the two. And what tactics to employ

I'm new to fantasy (Played 40k for years but never fot into FB) and i'm trying to get my head around tactics etc


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Page 57 in the rulebook. If you have any questions about weapons then 56-57 are a good first port of call.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

BRB pg 57 - Ranged Weapon section, under Long Bows.

Quite tasty weapons - in larger games (2000+), you could have a unit of Quarrellers with Great Weapons - better at holding a flank than your standard Great Weapon armed warriors.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers boys I see it now. Feel a bit silly for not seeing that lol.

I'm just debating on whether to take quarrellers or stick with thunderers:S


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Generally it is considered wise to mix the two, crossbows for range, handguns for armour piercing.

Oh and whilst I am at it, since we are talking about crossbows Vs guns now, off to tactics with you my little friend!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In larger games, you should take about 10+ of both, in addition to your core units. In 1500 games, I'd say take Quarrellers. While both the same strength, you can get an extra turn of shooting, which is even better than a few armour piercing shots.

In addition due to the cheapness, you can take a unit with Shields and Great Weapons, so unless you absolutely require it (Chaos Warrior 'horde'), then rely on your Quarrelers, which is not such a hard thing to do.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The trade of is extra range and less points(quarrellers) vs better to hit and more save modifier(thunderers).

I would include one of each(atleast) in a 2k army. Quarrellers are good for shooting if you get first turn, further increasing the need for the opponent to close quickly with you. When they do Thunderers can join the fray with their higher damage output 
Dwarves need to include enough shooting so that folks want to run to you, not dabble around 2 extra turns for the juicy out manouvreing chances. The problem is always to balance out shooting vs rank'n'file units to make sure you actually have things to stop the enemy with once he gets there


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

I have to agree on the mixing. The crossbows extra range is useful to get an extra turn of shooting in, but lack that little bit that Thunderers have at close range. The armour piercing and +1 to hit, makes these deadly close range.

And in my opinion all dwarf missile units should come with shields and a musician. A 4+ save on a missile unit means they can often last quite well against war machine hunters or flankers.

Kuffy


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Now, this is a tricky to answer but very open question.

On the one hand you have your Quarrelers, 120 pts for your basic unit (always buy shields) a long range and a beautiful str4.
On the other you have your more expensive Thunderers at 150pts with Sh. These sacrifice 6" of range for +1 to hit and armour piercing is it worth it?
People have argued this for many a post. Personally I don't thing that Thunderers are magnificent but include one unit for those heavy nasties.

Basically it boils down to a couple things,

Firstly, who/ what do you come up against. Are you coming up against fast heavy armoured things or counter batteries? Obviously you want Thunderes for the First Quarrelers for the latter.
Also remember AP can reduce armour but X-bows still reduce it by 1 because of S4. Guns just reduce it by 2

Secondly, Your playing style. If you have an agressive dwarf army (hell yes you can do it) and are marching up the board as fast as your stunty legs can carry you with the help of the Strollaz rune, your AoD and maybe some DoW Cavalry you probably want your Quarrelers who can shoot from turn 1 and shoot beyond the start of the deployment zone.

Lastly, but not last, Do you have a preference? Pretty much the only reason I include my unit of Thunderers is because the Metal 6th edition models are some of the coolest that GW EVER made.

Lastly as a bit of fun, that is usually not worth it but can add spice. For 150 pts and a rare spot  you can buy DOW dwarves with X-Bows. 
"WHY?" I hear you say? because these X-Bow dwarves have the option for Heavy Armour and T4, 3+save X-Bow dwarves are simply awesome:good::good::good:
(Unfortunatly, with the OG and Gyro being so awesome and worth it these guys usually dont get fielded:no::no::no

EDIT: SPELLING


----------

